# new to FreeBSD



## blackendgame (Dec 1, 2010)

I just download FreeBSD last night, I have it running in a virtual machine running on my laptop. I most use windows vista, and FreeBSD is very new to me. I was wondering if there is a web site for people who are new to FreeBSD, or site that I could learn how to use it?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes, the Handbook


----------



## blackendgame (Dec 1, 2010)

I tried reading the handbook, it made me even more confused about how to use this system.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2010)

What are/were your expectations of FreeBSD? What were you hoping to see when booting it? If your reply contains a word like 'graphical', I'll plug PC-BSD right now to save time.


----------



## blackendgame (Dec 1, 2010)

I did not have any expectations of FreeBSD, I just do not know how to use the system. I am use to PC-windows, not terminal computing. I boot up FreeBSD login in as root, then after that, I do not
know how to get started learning how to use the system.

This site is helping a little bit:
http://info.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/index.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2010)

'How to use the system' is totally dependent on what you want to use it for. Do you want to run it as a server for handling mail, web, ftp (terminal/console) or as a desktop for surfing the web and reading your email (graphical user interface)? If it's the latter, starting with PC-BSD will save you an enormous learning curve. If it's the former, you'll have to learn using the command-line. Any Unix-type command primer plus the FreeBSD Handbook will help you on your way. For an absolute beginner at command-line server administration, it will be quite a daunting journey. Most people don't arrive there from scratch.


----------



## blackendgame (Dec 1, 2010)

I am learning using the command-line.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2010)

FreeBSD Command Reference [PDF]


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 1, 2010)

Initial three commands anyone new to UNIX should be:

ls()
cd()
pwd()

now you can navigate and look around.


----------



## blackendgame (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank You.
Something like that was what I was hoping for, or anything other simple commands to get me started. I do a lot of C++ programming, and thought learning how to freeBSD would be a good choice.


----------



## aragon (Dec 2, 2010)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Initial three commands anyone new to UNIX should be:


I think a 4th should be added:

vi


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2010)

Handbook: UNIX Basics


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 2, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> I think a 4th should be added:
> 
> vi



oh yeah!

Some man pages to read:

man()
hier()

The c lib is also in man pages:
examples
malloc()
printf()

Take the time to get used to the vi bindings. You can install vim for syntax highlighting for your code. After you install vim you can run the command vimtutor and it will run you through interactively.

Your compilers can be invoked with _cc_ and _CC_ respectively.

cc() is an alias for gcc
CC() is an alias for g++

Take a trip to the library and pick up The UNIX Programming Environment (Kernighan, Pike)

Finally though a long read:
sh()

look for something called pipelines. pipes and redirection are a very important concept to take the time to understand with the shell.

You may also want a more modern interactive shell for your user. I recommend zsh. Though others will recommend bash or pdksh, I suggest trying them out for yourself and decided which one is the best fit.

Happy Hacking!


----------



## chrcol (Dec 2, 2010)

I suggest ee over vi, I have used unix for many years and still hate vi, ee will be much easier to get used to.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2010)

chrcol said:
			
		

> I suggest ee over vi, I have used unix for many years and still hate vi, ee will be much easier to get used to.



Yes, but vi is almost always available whereas ee is not, especially on other unici like HP-UX, Solaris, AIX, Linux and a whole bunch more. It therefor pays off to learn vi.


----------



## chrcol (Dec 2, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, but vi is almost always available whereas ee is not, especially on other unici like HP-UX, Solaris, AIX, Linux and a whole bunch more. It therefor pays off to learn vi.



thats only on base setups, generally I dont use either ee or vi, as soon as possible Iinstall nano and use that, all those OS's can install nano.  vi is just aweful as an editor.

but the question was specifically about FreeBSD which does have ee.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 2, 2010)

chrcol said:
			
		

> thats only on base setups, generally I dont use either ee or vi, as soon as possible Iinstall nano and use that, all those OS's can install nano.  vi is just aweful as an editor.
> 
> but the question was specifically about FreeBSD which does have ee.



ok. No need for a holy war. nano/pico, joe, and emacs are other preferred editors.

I used ee as well when I was new. I am happy I took the time to learn vi. I beg to differ as I find it to be an elegant editor. It is optional unless your gonna pursue a career as an admin. If you are a touch typist it is also nice.

The main point people new to FreeBSD and other open source softwares is that it is all about choice. Your preference may become negated in the argument but it is nice to know we both have the freedom to choose which tools make us more productive.


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 3, 2010)

*ED is the STANDARD FNORDING text editor, you simian turd-flingers*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, but vi is almost always available whereas ee is not, especially on other unici like HP-UX, Solaris, AIX, Linux and a whole bunch more. It therefor pays off to learn vi.



Do I _really_ need to do it?

_Edited to say:_

I was once very new to the unix/linux/BSD world, & while looking for things to do, I discovered the notion of reading web-pages made of text with www/lynx, sending e-mail to fellow meat popsicles with . . . well mail(1) (or one of a million others like mail/elm), playing in MUDs with something like net/tintin++, while waiting for stuff to compile (and hooray for the 486-DX4-100 with 64M of RAM).


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 3, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> do i _really_ need to do it?


?
?
?


----------



## chrcol (Dec 3, 2010)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> ok. No need for a holy war. nano/pico, joe, and emacs are other preferred editors.
> 
> I used ee as well when I was new. I am happy I took the time to learn vi. I beg to differ as I find it to be an elegant editor. It is optional unless your gonna pursue a career as an admin. If you are a touch typist it is also nice.
> 
> The main point people new to FreeBSD and other open source softwares is that it is all about choice. Your preference may become negated in the argument but it is nice to know we both have the freedom to choose which tools make us more productive.



I agree on what you saying about choice.  My reasoning for ee is it behaves much more like a windows editor than vi does, you open vi and cannot even start editing straight away so is more likely to cause frustration and confusion the first time its used and as such has a steeper learning curve.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 3, 2010)

Why you are not starting with something easier? If you are a simple Windows user start with a linux distro like Debian or Fedora or something like that?
They have gui, gui setup but they need to write also commands on terminal. Just to start understanding the commands and the Unix Philosophy with simple steps. Hudge steps make you create a mess on your mind.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 3, 2010)

chrcol said:
			
		

> I agree on what you saying about choice.  My reasoning for ee is it behaves much more like a windows editor than vi does, you open vi and cannot even start editing straight away so is more likely to cause frustration and confusion the first time its used and as such has a steeper learning curve.



I agree. I was just being diplomatic. ee is a great tool at the beginning. Especially when your just beginning the journey.



			
				sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Why you are not starting with something easier? If you are a simple Windows user start with a linux distro like Debian or Fedora or something like that?
> They have gui, gui setup but they need to write also commands on terminal. Just to start understanding the commands and the Unix Philosophy with simple steps. Hudge steps make you create a mess on your mind.



The OP doesn't have brain damage. No shilling penguins here! Is it really that hard to install xorg? I hear PC-BSD is a nice project.


----------



## roddierod (Dec 3, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Do I _really_ need to do it?



"ED WILL NOT CORRUPT YOUR PRECIOUS BODILY FLUIDS!!"

Anything that makes allusion to Dr. Strangelove has my vote!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 3, 2010)

'nuff


----------



## blackendgame (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank You to all who have wrote me back. I have learned a lot about freeBSD.


----------



## meg388xxl (Dec 26, 2012)

update


----------

